
Gitlab 13.3 with coverage-guided fuzz testing and a build matrix for CI/CD - ipm42
https://about.gitlab.com/releases/2020/08/22/gitlab-13-3-released/
======
lindsayolson
Hey all - GitLab's 13.3 release is live today. Quick preview of what is
inside:

Coverage guided fuzz testing: You can now run coverage-guided fuzz tests
against your Go and C/C++ apps!

Kubernetes Pod health dashboard: In GitLab 13.3, you can view the health of
your Kubernetes pods in the new out-of-the-box Pod health metrics dashboard
(personal commentary: super excited about this one!)

Merge Request Approvals shows who participated in the review: Code review
often involves multiple people and multiple iterations. It can be hard to know
who has been reviewing the merge request, and which of those reviewers has
approved and who hasn’t.

There is much more included in this release, so head over to our blog post
(linked:
[https://about.gitlab.com/releases/2020/08/22/gitlab-13-3-rel...](https://about.gitlab.com/releases/2020/08/22/gitlab-13-3-released/))
and check it out.

As always, let me, and our Product Team know what questions you have! (link to
feedback issue: [https://gitlab.com/gitlab-
org/gitlab/-/issues/239761](https://gitlab.com/gitlab-
org/gitlab/-/issues/239761)) -LO

